# Weight of a 55gal?



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

Whats the rough weight of a 55gal looks like i'll buy a big chest to put it on, or worst scenario build my own stand!! I understand theyre pretty heavy though so any figures would be helpful i might be best chopping the legs off any chest i get for better stability...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

for an aquarium it is roughly 10-12 pounds per gallon depending on the decor in the tank. 
extra support is a plus


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Around 550 Lb for water + gravel, then give or take 50Lb for your hood, tank + deco...

= 600 Lb.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

its 8.33 lbs/ gallon. so you figure it out.. just the 55gallons of water is already 458lbs plus gravel plus tank weight plus accessories, and it'll be around 600lb.s.. just like accr said..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to equipment discussion*


----------

